# What Equipment Have You Winterized? And How Do You Do It?



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I am behind this year somehow and have not winterized anything yet. I have to winterize the riding mower, blower, and string trimmer. When I do I will run them out of gas, then run some TruFuel through each. Then I replace any spark plugs, air/fuel filters, change oil if needed, and just generally clean them up.

Now, I just need to find the time and hopefully a somewhat warm day 

What do you do?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I put stabil in all my fuel at time of purchase.

I run everything out of fuel at once. Perform maintenance as directed per owners manual, which is pretty much in agreement with what you listed; maybe sharpen blades as well.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I finished my trimmer, riding mower, and push mower. Ran a touch of Tru Fuel through everything. Blower I'll do but I use it throughout the winter.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I tried out the fogging oil this year in addition to using stabilizer. It makes sense and it was easy:

https://youtu.be/JIKmV1ERqwU


----------



## cclaeys (Dec 2, 2017)

nothing - I use 91 octane no ethanol and just run them dry, I don't suspect that any of the peripheral stuff matters when it isn't running, I do that in the spring and do the same with the boats, never fogged, just pull the plug and shoot some aero kroil in there and shazaam sargeant carter.

Any of you guys summerize your snow equipment?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

cclaeys said:


> nothing - I use 91 octane no ethanol and just run them dry, I don't suspect that any of the peripheral stuff matters when it isn't running, I do that in the spring and do the same with the boats, never fogged, just pull the plug and shoot some aero kroil in there and shazaam sargeant carter.
> 
> Any of you guys summerize your snow equipment?


I used to, when snow was a factor. :lol: Drain the carbs at the very least! But then I moved to a front mounted blower attachment on my lawn tractor and that made it a year-round machine.

I do like to store equipment in the off season with clean oil in the engines too.


----------

